# Fido $15 Value Pack work with iPhone?



## satchmo (May 26, 2005)

Perhaps this has already been discussed but has anyone tried to simply add a cheap $15 value pack for unlimited surfing?

http://fido.ca/web/content/options/valuepacks


----------



## Flipstar (Nov 7, 2004)

WAP sucks.

How it works

The WAP browser on your Fido provides a slimmed down version of the Internet. WAP sites have been designed without any complex graphics or large images that may slow you down. It’s ideal for any type of text information you need right away.


----------



## satchmo (May 26, 2005)

Okay, don't know what WAP is...but why do I have to use the Fido browser? 
Isn't a connection all I need for me to use Safari?


----------



## aaron (Jul 17, 2003)

Hey there,
When I originally bought my first iphone in January, Fido explicitly recommended the $7 unlimited plan for me: this was unlimited EDGE data, and it worked as advertised. However, about three weeks before the official iPhone launch here, I received my monthly statement, which showed that they were now charging me by the KB. A call revealed that they'd changed their policy. Frakers.

Think of WAP as the Internet, but a walled garden thereof. It's a way to containerize the amount of data that gets pushed to your phone, because they are extremely low-bandwidth. Hence their being cool with charging $7/month.

Cheers,
Aaron.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

The $7 Unlimited Surfing option on Fido definitely *does not* work with the iPhone. Even if you have the option - if you use data on your device, you will be charged $0.05/KB - which means you could get dinged $5 or so, just for checking e-mail.

Use one of the Data plans that are impossible to find on FIDO's site ($30/300MB) which are month to month.

Or get the $30/6GB plan that requires a 3-yr Data Contract ($100 Early Cancellation Fee).


----------

